# non-displaced distal radial diaphysis fracture



## ggparker14 (Sep 26, 2013)

Can I get some help for dx code for non-displaced distal radial diaphysis fracture and also the CPT for closed treatment of distal radial diaphysis fracture?

Would 813.42 and 25600 be appropriate codes in this case?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## GINACOLO (Sep 26, 2013)

The diaphysis is the shaft of the fracture. 813.21. You would need to specify with or without manipulation for the appropriate  procedure code.

Gina


----------



## ggparker14 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you for your help.


----------

